# Power Wash Simulator



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

It may not be the Ammo NYC simulator, but if you ever wanted to brush up on your PW technique! :lol:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1290000/PowerWash_Simulator/


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks very satisfying!


----------



## Olivia (5 mo ago)

The game's available with Game Pass for PC and console, for purchase on Xbox Series X|S, Xbox One, and on Windows. The game's also leaving early access on Steam: Get PowerWash Simulator on Steam


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

🤔 if anyone wants to brush up on their power washing techniques then they are more than welcome to come to mine and do the acres of patio and driveway 🤣


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had a go on this and quite frankly it's more frustrating than relaxing. Is a bit clunky and using a game controller is just annoying.


----------

